# How do you practice away from the range?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you gentlemen have any drills that you use to keep yourself sharp when you can't make it to the range? Any grip strength training?
GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Some non-range drills.......
Dry firing drills(laser helps with dry firing) If worried about firing pin damage use snap caps
How Dry-Fire Practice Can Make You a Better Shooter - Handguns

Practice drawing and re-holstering
Drawing from Concealed Carry: Steps and Tips - USA Carry

Practice changing magazines
Quick-Draw Drills


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Personally, I use THESE and THESE at home. Without the cans, you can still pop in the laser and shoot the wall, or watch The Walking Dead and shoot the zombies.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Amazon.com: Dry Fire Training Cards -The Most Time-Efficient, Money-Saving Way In The World To Become A "Master Marksman" (With Any Gun) and with more than 50 dry fire exercises and drills contained in the Dry Fire Training Card Deck, you'll alwa


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I do trigger discipline exercises. This helps with my grip and my trigger work. The ranges I go to allow draw and fire practice on targets with live ammo so that base is nicely covered.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I do trigger discipline exercises. This helps with my grip and my trigger work. The ranges I go to allow draw and fire practice on targets with live ammo so that base is nicely covered.


Would you elaborate on your drills?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't do nearly enough. I work on scenarios with both hands. Imagine possible home defense situations and walk it out. Mainly, I have defense positions that I have determined to give me the best advantage in the case of late intruders, imagine scenarios with invasions in the middle of the day or odd times, etc. I always have a gun on me, even at home, and I work on drawing and sight picture techniques.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I don't do nearly enough. I work on scenarios with both hands. Imagine possible home defense situations and walk it out. Mainly, I have defense positions that I have determined to give me the best advantage in the case of late intruders, imagine scenarios with invasions in the middle of the day or odd times, etc. I always have a gun on me, even at home, and I work on drawing and sight picture techniques.


Sounds to me that you're doing good things and should keep them up and expand as you see the need.

In answer to your question of what I do at home... I practice dry fire exercises, draw and fire, sometimes strong hand/weak hand, though I much prefer doing those exercises at the range, and a few other things. Mostly just sight alignment and target acquisition, proper grip, and good trigger action. I tend to do these exercises when the thought hits me, can be somewhat frequent, and generally the day before hitting the range, which I try to do twice a month.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, the thing I work on most is being smooth. In the movie "Shooter" Mark Walberg's character tells a young FBI agent while training him not to jerk. "Slow is smooth, and smooth is fast." I liked that and work on pulling my weapon smoothly and getting it up to my dominant eye so that I can capture a good sight picture and a smooth pull. I do it with both hands, and from various positions like behind the bed, on the floor, around the corner, etc. 

I also walk through the house to identify the best lines of fire so that I can work from memory to react rather than having to think about it in the moment of truth. I have ambush sites where I can see before I can be seen if I have to move through the house, but mostly, I work from my defensive positions from which I can call 911, barricade, and hopefully never have to shoot. But if I do, I'm ready.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, you have a good plan on at home practice. I would keep going with that and throw in what-if scenarios as you see fit. I do this a lot, even at restaurants and stores. You have to believe that there is not set way a bad situation is going to unfold and the worse thing that could happen is to let it get ahead of you so that you're playing catchup.

Question if I may. You mentioned "and getting it up to my dominant eye so that I can capture a good sight picture". Do you keep both eyes open fully while working your sights and gaining a sight picture? I do and it works very well for me. How about you?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yeah, you have a good plan on at home practice. I would keep going with that and throw in what-if scenarios as you see fit. I do this a lot, even at restaurants and stores. You have to believe that there is not set way a bad situation is going to unfold and the worse thing that could happen is to let it get ahead of you so that you're playing catchup.
> 
> Question if I may. You mentioned "and getting it up to my dominant eye so that I can capture a good sight picture". Do you keep both eyes open fully while working your sights and gaining a sight picture? I do and it works very well for me. How about you?


Yes, I do. The only time I use one eye is when I'm shooting at distances and I want to be more precise. I do work on that some at the range, but mainly shoot both eyes open. I also took some notes from Jerry Miculek in the shooting video he did. I work on just brining the gun up to my dominant eye without all the herky-jerky movements we see a lot of "shooters" do. I try to remove anything that doesn't actually help me shoot better. I think in most situations, like at a restaurant or a store, you're just not going to have enough time to pull your weapon, go through this drawn out procedure of pulling your gun straight up, rotating and pushing out, etc. I just work on getting the gun out of my holster and up to my sight picture as smoothly as possible in whatever stance I'm in at the time. I try to work on various positions b/c when the crap hits the fan, you won't have the luxury of getting in your "proper shooting stance". Does that make sense?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Changing out magazines while keeping your focus on the target, never looking at the gun.
This , in my opinion , is not as easy under pressure and should be practiced.
In a possible firefight it might be prudent to change out an almost empty magazine in a special situation. It's easy to lose count on the rounds fired and the rounds remaining.
Training mag out ,mag in , will build muscle memory while maintaining focus on your target .
Happy training
:smt1099


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for all of the great info guys! I have been working on drawing the gun and consistently coming up to the same sight picture. The weak hand meets the strong side hand low and near the holster. By getting them together sooner I am connecting both sides of my brain sooner (in a tactile sense) than if I support the strong hand later in the draw. I find that by doing this I can turn up the speed of getting to a front sight focus since I am getting there with less moves or adjustments. I hope that this makes sense to you.
GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, my work is purely defensive in nature. I'm not an "operator" and I don't have the need to be offensive.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Yeah, my work is purely defensive in nature. I'm not an "operator" and I don't have the need to be offensive.


Huh?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Was agreeing with you, and stated that the majority of the practice I do is centered on defensive tactics, not going after BGs. When you go through the house looking for BGs you're on the offensive, and although I do practice that some, I mainly practice being defensive in hopes that I will not have to shoot someone. I intend to incorporate the help of police if I can, but in the case I am assaulted, I will respond.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Yes, I do. The only time I use one eye is when I'm shooting at distances and I want to be more precise. I do work on that some at the range, but mainly shoot both eyes open. I also took some notes from Jerry Miculek in the shooting video he did. I work on just brining the gun up to my dominant eye without all the herky-jerky movements we see a lot of "shooters" do. I try to remove anything that doesn't actually help me shoot better. I think in most situations, like at a restaurant or a store, you're just not going to have enough time to pull your weapon, go through this drawn out procedure of pulling your gun straight up, rotating and pushing out, etc. I just work on getting the gun out of my holster and up to my sight picture as smoothly as possible in whatever stance I'm in at the time. I try to work on various positions b/c when the crap hits the fan, you won't have the luxury of getting in your "proper shooting stance". Does that make sense?


Yes it makes a lot of sense.

*"I think in most situations, like at a restaurant or a store, you're just not going to have enough time to pull your weapon, go through this drawn out procedure of pulling your gun straight up, rotating and pushing out, etc."*
Couldn't agree more. This is also why I do not want any external safeties to have to think about... whether they're enabled or not.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Changing out magazines while keeping your focus on the target, never looking at the gun.
> This , in my opinion , is not as easy under pressure and should be practiced.
> In a possible firefight it might be prudent to change out an almost empty magazine in a special situation. It's easy to lose count on the rounds fired and the rounds remaining.
> Training mag out ,mag in , will build muscle memory while maintaining focus on your target .
> ...


Professional trainers suggest, and train, that you have the gun up in your "work space" for mag changes. Not obscuring your target(s) but in your operating work space.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Was agreeing with you, and stated that the majority of the practice I do is centered on defensive tactics, not going after BGs. When you go through the house looking for BGs you're on the offensive, and although I do practice that some, I mainly practice being defensive in hopes that I will not have to shoot someone. I intend to incorporate the help of police if I can, but in the case I am assaulted, I will respond.


It is bad form to go through your home looking for the BG(s), unless there is a darned good reason to do this. You want to stay in your safe area and wait for the police. If the BG(s) do try to seek you out, you should be in a better position to disrupt their day.

One should always consider the worse case scenario and work backwards from there. That way, you won't be trying to catch up as a bad situation unfolds rapidly into an even worse one. Problem is, if the break-in is at night there is a very strong possibility that you probably won't know how many BG's you're dealing with. So think more than one and adapt accordingly.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Yes, agree on the "work space" reload... this is because low mag changes near your waistline causes your eyes to look down (see it in EVERY class) and takes you out of the fight and can cause you to lose track of the threat... mag changes should be high enough so you can still see the threat and the firearm at the same time (usually throat/chin level). It is o.k. to glance at the gun at the moment you inset the mag into the magwell too... don't get hung up on not looking during the mag change... be realistic and insure that fresh mag gets to where it needs to be and don't worry bout being "tacticool". This should be drilled at speed, but not so fast you are sloppy and missing the magwell. Speed will come once the gross motor movement is practiced enough times... work your way to better times. Remember, Smooth is fast. 

Another benefit is the ability observe any malfunctions that may have occurred... in case it was a malfunction and not an emergency reload situation that caused the gun to not go "Bang". 

Tactical reloads should be practiced as well.... as they are a great asset if utilized correctly. Never discard the partial mag either as you may need it later (hopefully not). Dump it in a pocket or stuff it in your waistband/belt if pockets are not accessible due to the position you find yourself in. Tactical reloads should be practiced and done behind cover since they are only done when there is a lull in the fire fight or you loose sight of your threat.... otherwise you would do the standard "emergency" or "slide-lock" type reload.

Same stuff I teach students, non-fire drills are valuable training time and free too... just takes some of your time on a regular basis, and can be as beneficial or more than actual range time for most.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Second place in a gun fight gets to ride in a Cadillac.:smt083
GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Professional trainers suggest, and train, that you have the gun up in your "work space" for mag changes. Not obscuring your target(s) but in your operating work space.


I agree with the trainers reasonable mag changes, Unless you are in the dark of night. And under cover but need to monitor the target (BG).


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> Second place in a gun fight gets to ride in a Cadillac.:smt083
> GW


Lol, sometimes first place can get you "free hots an a cot "


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> ^ Yes, agree on the "work space" reload... this is because low mag changes near your waistline causes your eyes to look down (seje it in EVERY class) and takes you out of the fight and can cause you to lose track of the threat... mag changes should be high enough so you can still see the threat and the firearm at the same time (usually throat/chin level). It is o.k. to glance at the gun at the moment you inset the mag into the magwell too... don't get hung up on not looking during the mag change... be realistic and insure that fresh mag gets to where it needs to be and don't worry bout being "tacticool". This should be drilled at speed, but not so fast you are sloppy and missing the magwell. Speed will come once the gross motor movement is practiced enough times... work your way to better times. Remember, Smooth is fast.
> 
> Another benefit is the ability observe any malfunctions that may have occurred... in case it was a malfunction and not an emergency reload situation that caused the gun to not go "Bang".
> 
> ...


Thought maybe you would mention practicing the " TAP N RACK "


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That's another lesson for another time, lol.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> ^ Yes, agree on the "work space" reload... this is because low mag changes near your waistline causes your eyes to look down (see it in EVERY class) and takes you out of the fight and can cause you to lose track of the threat... mag changes should be high enough so you can still see the threat and the firearm at the same time (usually throat/chin level). It is o.k. to glance at the gun at the moment you inset the mag into the magwell too... don't get hung up on not looking during the mag change... be realistic and insure that fresh mag gets to where it needs to be and don't worry bout being "tacticool". This should be drilled at speed, but not so fast you are sloppy and missing the magwell. Speed will come once the gross motor movement is practiced enough times... work your way to better times. Remember, Smooth is fast.
> 
> Another benefit is the ability observe any malfunctions that may have occurred... in case it was a malfunction and not an emergency reload situation that caused the gun to not go "Bang".
> 
> ...


I completely agree with all of what you have written here and it coincides with what I have learned as well.

Excellent post.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> ^ Yes, agree on the "work space" reload... this is because low mag changes near your waistline causes your eyes to look down (see it in EVERY class) and takes you out of the fight and can cause you to lose track of the threat... mag changes should be high enough so you can still see the threat and the firearm at the same time (usually throat/chin level). It is o.k. to glance at the gun at the moment you inset the mag into the magwell too... don't get hung up on not looking during the mag change... be realistic and insure that fresh mag gets to where it needs to be and don't worry bout being "tacticool". This should be drilled at speed, but not so fast you are sloppy and missing the magwell. Speed will come once the gross motor movement is practiced enough times... work your way to better times. Remember, Smooth is fast.
> 
> Another benefit is the ability observe any malfunctions that may have occurred... in case it was a malfunction and not an emergency reload situation that caused the gun to not go "Bang".
> 
> ...


Tactical Reload: Trick or Reality?

What's "tactical" about the tactical reload?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

There are other ways to do a "tactical reload" other than the 2 mags in one hand "trick". You can just as easily dump a partial mag and insert a full mag and then recover the partial if there is time. The 2 in one hand tactical reload is not a gimmick... although it's actual usage may never be needed on the streets.

I see the point the articles author makes but I also feel that it is a situation one may find themselves in... especially in LE. People train for "fast mag" changes... assuming you will go through 10-18rds in a firefight but there will NEVER be a time where you would have an oppertunity to do a tactical reload? Officers and SWAT teams across this country practice tactical reloads... to think it will never actually be needed is taking a tool out of your toolbox if/when it could be needed. The more "tools" in your "toolbox"... the greater your chances of survival... Just my 2 cents. 

I understand if others may think it is a useless skill... people thought the same thing about training to being able to shoot off your back or in the "urban prone" position a few years ago. I can think of one recent officer shooting where the ability to shoot off his back saved his life. The article is from 2006... my last LE firearms instructor school was last year, and the tactical reload "trick" was taught and practiced. YMMV.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I draw and dry fire on different targets, all the way from TOO close to 35 feet. I practice for the season I am carrying in, (wearing my street clothes). So for now I am practicing drawing with gloves on and reaching under my jacket.

I average 3 days a week, 50 draws and snaps a session. This has boosted my skill set far more than my one day a month of range time. I am just starting to work on my weak hand and boy is it weak....I had no idea.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

N


TAPnRACK said:


> There are other ways to do a "tactical reload" other than the 2 mags in one hand "trick". You can just as easily dump a partial mag and insert a full mag and then recover the partial if there is time. The 2 in one hand tactical reload is not a gimmick... although it's actual usage may never be needed on the streets.
> 
> I see the point the articles author makes but I also feel that it is a situation one may find themselves in... especially in LE. People train for "fast mag" changes... assuming you will go through 10-18rds in a firefight but there will NEVER be a time where you would have an oppertunity to do a tactical reload? Officers and SWAT teams across this country practice tactical reloads... to think it will never actually be needed is taking a tool out of your toolbox if/when it could be needed. The more "tools" in your "toolbox"... the greater your chances of survival... Just my 2 cents.
> 
> I understand if others may think it is a useless skill... people thought the same thing about training to being able to shoot off your back or in the "urban prone" position a few years ago. I can think of one recent officer shooting where the ability to shoot off his back saved his life. The article is from 2006... my last LE instructor training school was last year, and the tactical reload "trick" was taught and practiced. YMMV.


The point I was making ,do not take your eye off the target ( bad guy) and having the ability to reload in any position ,should be practiced. Having the gun up in your view may not be an option , but seems to be the only practiced technique as mentioned above.
We are moving into the advanced practical reload class

Having the ability to change out a magazine under minimal cover wilh out bringing the gun up to view, and not looking down at the gun is not that far fetched of a potential situation .

I needed to keep my eyes looking at the bad guys possible move or maneuver while keeping my self unexposed was not an option. 
You may be in total darkness. Your fixation remains the same, because you have the skill to reload without looking or glancing at the handgun.
Looking Or glancing at the gun could seem like an eternity , sometimes your eyes n body will not let you. Your focus becomes total awareness of the bad guy(s) movement or position.
just an opinion based on a life experience.
Thanks , Pic
:smt1099


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Pic, i wasen't coming after you in my last post.. just responding to your link (which you didn't write).

I agree, reloading from awkward positions or in darkness is something that should also be practiced. The hands in view of the threat reload is just the standard way I explain it since a lot of people do it down near their waist as common practice and end up inadvertently looking down... although you may find yourself in a situation where that cannot happen. Like everything in life, there is no absolute right way... as conditions change and no one can know when/where they will find themselves confronted by a deadly force threat.

Another drill that's overlooked is the one handed reload...

Learning and practicing one handed reloading and charging the gun off a belt or boot heel is another skill set one can practice away from the range. Figuring out where to stow the handgun while getting a fresh mag is best done during training... under the arm (armpit) or behind the knee while kneeling are good spots. 

You will never know what position or enviorment you may find yourself in and preparing for every possible encounter is impossible. Building skill sets that can be encorperated into any situation and building up your "toolbox" is something some may overlook in training away from a range. The draw and presenting from the holster is probably the most valuable skill and is not practiced by newer shooters as much as marksmanship, but just as important.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

N


TAPnRACK said:


> Pic, i wasen't coming after you in my last post.. just responding to your link (which you didn't write).
> 
> I agree, reloading from awkward positions or in darkness is something that should also be practiced. The hands in view of the threat reload is just the standard way I explain it since a lot of people do it down near their waist as common practice and end up inadvertently looking down... although you may find yourself in a situation where that cannot happen. Like everything in life, there is no absolute right way... as conditions change and no one can know when/where they will find themselves confronted by a deadly force threat.
> 
> ...


I could have wrote that link, lol. My real name is not "Pic", 
Your very good at what you do, keep up the good work.
Have a great day, gotta get out of here , seeya
Pic


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My cowboys are playing your lions, uh oh


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Little worried after the Lions performance against Green Bay yesterday, lol.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

KeithC. said:


> I draw and dry fire on different targets, all the way from TOO close to 35 feet. I practice for the season I am carrying in, (wearing my street clothes). So for now I am practicing drawing with gloves on and reaching under my jacket.
> 
> I average 3 days a week, 50 draws and snaps a session. This has boosted my skill set far more than my one day a month of range time. *I am just starting to work on my weak hand and boy is it weak....I had no idea.*


Crazy isn't it? You're sure those sights were aligned well and you had a good sight picture, strong hand fisted on your chest, weak hand holding the gun at about a 60 to 70 degree slant towards your body's centerline and darned if you missed that 7 inch paper plate 15 feet out.

Strong hand/weak hand drills are an important part of anyone's training and should be included as a regular drill. I admit I don't do them every time but I do do them. Sometimes the hits are good, other times not so much.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Non-dominant (weak) hand shooting is an unnatural and strange feeling for most... but practice will improve your hit ratio and comfort level. One nice thing I notice is a lot of shooters do well (with practice) since there are no bad habits using your non-dominate hand and most concentrate more on the fundamentals. A slight 10 degree cant towards your centerline with the arm fully extended, wrist/elbow/shoulder locked while leaning forward helps most shooters with recoil and aim.

Like SB stated, the non-shooting hand made into a fist and placed in your chest is a great technique that serves 2 purposes... one is it protects your vital organs (luns and the heart), and the other is it stops a hanging arm from creating a pendulum effect that can effect your aim by causing the gun hand to sway slightly.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Competition action shooters have a huge pool of knowledge on dry fire training and drills. Tactical technique may be a little different, but the concepts and how to practice them are the same. Go to Amazon and look for dry fire manuals from Ben Stoeger and Steve Anderson.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Most of what I do consists of using my snub-nosed .38 with CT Laser to practice trigger control. If I don't, I will gradually stop following through properly on my trigger pull - the key to hitting a small target. If I can keep the dot on the light switch across the room through a double-action trigger pull (and beyond), I find that I shoot everything better, handgun or rifle. When I start 'hitting' the nearest light switch every time, I will branch out into other rooms, as far away as possible (maybe 60 feet or so).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> Non-dominant (weak) hand shooting is an unnatural and strange feeling for most... but practice will improve your hit ratio and comfort level. One nice thing I notice is a lot of shooters do well (with practice) since there are no bad habits using your non-dominate hand and most concentrate more on the fundamentals. A slight 10 degree cant towards your centerline with the arm fully extended, wrist/elbow/shoulder locked while leaning forward helps most shooters with recoil and aim.
> 
> Like SB stated, the non-shooting hand made into a fist and placed in your chest is a great technique that serves 2 purposes... one is it protects your vital organs (luns and the heart), and the other is it stops a hanging arm from creating a pendulum effect that can effect your aim by causing the gun hand to sway slightly.


I cant the gun a little more than 10 degrees because I tend towards being right eye dominant and I am right handed. Hadn't thought about the fist on the sternum as being some protection but it does off one more facet in that regard. I learned to do this primarily to stabilize my body and my extended left arm. It certainly is good practice and a good drill at the range.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Laserlyte Laser Trainer 9-mm Cartridge*
The caliber-specific Laser Trainer Cartridge that offers a revolutionary way to train almost anywhere. The Laser Trainer Cartridge is the most realistic training option in LaserLyte's popular line of Laser Trainers with the choice to practice tap, rack, bang or malfunction drills. Designed to match popular calibers in 9mm, the Laser Trainer Cartridge fits inside the pistol chamber and features a firing-pin activated switch that indicates bullet impact with a bright red laser dot. For the cost of one or two visits to a local range, shooting enthusiasts can enjoy a lifetime of free training with the Laser Trainer Cartridge at the location that works best for them.
Amazon.com : Laserlyte Laser Trainer 9-mm Cartridge : Hunting And Shooting Equipment : Sports & Outdoors

Also:
*LaserLyte Plinking Cans - 3 Pack Trainer Target*
LaserLyte introduces the innovative and entertaining Laser-Plinking-Can 3-Pack Set. When hit with a laser from any of the LaserLyte training cartridges or other laser trainer tools, the cans react by jumping up and falling over just as a real can would. This reaction is all powered by a 9V battery (included) and a spring loaded plunger released by a solenoid. To reset the cans, simply stand them up and depress the plunger. The LaserLyte Laser Plinking Can Set provides hours of training and entertainment indoors or outdoors without the cost of ammunition or the clean-up of cans after the fact. Laser Plinking Can Set is sold in a three-pack with three 9-V batteries included. One battery will tip the can over about 8,000 times. The LaserLyte Laser Plinking Can gets sport shooters and professionals on the target faster, increasing accuracy and overall hits.
http://www.amazon.com/LaserLyte-Pli..._sim_sg_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=04MSEZ83XM97NDQG5QX3


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Good info on the Laserlyte gear. I think Dirty Dog posted about it earlier. Anyway I went to Amazons site and it looked like a "buy now" to me. Practice time is precious so might as well make the the best use of it.
GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I practice behind the house. Living out side the city limits and have space to install a little save shooting stand is not bad at all. I can shoot there hand firearms in a distance up to 15 yards. This helps me to exercise quick draws and triple tapping on different targets.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I practice behind the house. Living out side the city limits and have space to install a little save shooting stand is not bad at all. I can shoot there hand firearms in a distance up to 15 yards. This helps me to exercise quick draws and triple tapping on different targets.


That is nice! I would love to have a little land outside the city limits to do exactly that.


----------

